# Calling All Snakehead Lovers..



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to get a list of members out there who are interested in a possible order. I dont know who to contact about a group order, but im thinking if there is enough of us that want some nice Snakeheads(Auranti,Gaucha's,Pleuro's & other rare types) ,considering all you find around here is Giants & Rainbows, Lets get a Group Order together! I crave more Auranti's  .

Just let me know if your in..

& if someone would like to help on finding a source that would be great .


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

you know im in


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome Chronick!

if you have a specific type you are after, put it down in the thread.

i know when King-El gets back im sure ill see a post from him


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Ben, funny that you mention that. I'm planning on placing an order direct from India this month. On the list..........

True Blue Snakehead 
Emerald Green Snakehead 
Chana Spear Head 
Chana Lipor 
Chana Barca 
Chana Marulius 
Chana Auramtimaculata 
Chana Gechua 
Chana Blue Bleheri 
Chana Bleheri 
Chana Puncrata 
5 Banded snakehead
________
LIVE SEX


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Exciting!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ok this is very good news!

Pat i see that you have my auranti's on the list 

we need to chat my freind


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

curious though what the price will be on the barca..

thats one rare snakehead!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

oh man i think i just jizzed in my pants...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> oh man i think i just jizzed in my pants...


lol hahhahahahahahah


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

beN said:


> ok this is very good news!
> 
> Pat i see that you have my auranti's on the list
> 
> we need to chat my freind


the cheapest i've heard of a legit barca being sold for was around 1000 but that was somewhere in asia and asia gets the best fish not to mention super rich people will sell them super cheap if the decide to get rid of them... but for a pair that is actually willing to coexist with eachother it should fetch quite a bit


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

I would be in if you could ship to Alberta.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

just curious, what are you after "lord stingray"  ??


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

What are the smaller species? Gaucha and bleheri? Some blue bleheri would be cool, I went across hells half acre to get aurantimaculata last year, but the wolf would slaughter them now!


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

beN said:


> just curious, what are you after "lord stingray"  ??


Something larger that I can ID like a Chana Auramtimaculata or Barca. Depends on price,size and quantity. The other ones I am not familiar with or they would be to small.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Auranti!!

Good Choice "Lord Stingray"


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

C.Barca!!!!!!!!!!!!....how much!?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pm Pat..

he has a ruff price on what they cost..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone else out there that is interested in some Snakeheads??


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll be able to make a better decision when I see size/prices. Been waiting over a year for auranti, I don't mind waiting a bit longer.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

a year!

i cant wait less then 2months..

its like a drug, that fish is freaking stunning. same with the barca's


----------

